
Cartier boss with $7.5bn: fear of the poor rising up 'keeps him awake at night' - pmoriarty
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/business/cartier-boss-with-75bn-fortune-says-prospect-poor-rising-up-keeps-him-awake-at-night-10307485.html
======
moufestaphio
The actual quotation is way more reasonable than the headline:

 _“How is society going to cope with structural unemployment and the envy,
hatred and the social warfare?” he said. “We are destroying the middle classes
at this stage and it will affect us. It’s unfair. So that’s what keeps me
awake at night.”_

~~~
nsxwolf
This is a total garbage headline. I've seen so many stories about billionaires
building underground bunkers in the past few years that I immediately expected
this article to be another one of those.

~~~
rando444
Honestly, if you have a billion dollars and you don't build a bunker, I'd
question your knowledge of history and world events.

------
salimmadjd
Part of me feels that some of the anti-gun news coverage and concerns are
driven by the concerns of the super wealthy.

I have no data to back this concern, but I feel with all their money and all
the think tank they're financially backing there is a probably some prediction
of the impact of AI into future employment and the growing inequality divide.

If you're super wealthy, the last thing you want is a large disenfranchised
population without much prospect and sense of purpose in life with guns in
their hands.

~~~
samsonradu
Would it be a good idea to use the term _technology_ instead of AI? There are
so many current jobs that will be replaced by pure technological progress
(manufacturing jobs, cashiers, cleaners, low-entry banking employees, even
drivers). The term AI reads like something amazing (singularity) has to happen
for jobs to go away.

------
ben_jones
You just need to take a glimpse at human history to know what happens to the
rich when the poor are properly motivated. I don't know if the advances of the
last 50-100 years have completely eliminated the probability of such uprisings
happening again in America, Europe, etc. It certainly has happened in Africa,
Asia, and the Middle East this decade.

~~~
ddorian43
There is a small chance, that those uprisings had some small little help from
unofficial spy organizations which may not be the case to get help in their
own territory.

------
the_trapper
Good, this is how it should be. The powerful should be fearful of the masses.

~~~
conanbatt
The more they fear the more they will prepare for it. I dont think you want
billionaries with private armies.

~~~
the_trapper
This is why the right to bear arms is so important. If only the wealthy are
able to arm themselves there really isn't much available to keep them in
check.

